# Tegu possessed by bloodlust



## justineNpepper (Mar 23, 2017)

Hello! My baby Tegu is just over a year old and going through a gnarly growth spurt. She is constantly wanting to play outside her cage (which is fine, I let her roam about in a closed room) but when I try to pick her up she tail whips and runs away! What happened to my sweet girl?


----------



## HelenaReptile (Mar 23, 2017)

Females get aggressive while they are gravid. She should be back to normal once she absorbs the eggs, but still try not to just ignore her. If she doesn't want to be bothered, leave her alone. Your sweet heart will be back to normal soon. ^-^


----------



## justineNpepper (Mar 23, 2017)

Thank you! I thought maybe since she's been sleepy/sorta brumating through the winter that she forgot about me! Should I just feed her as much as she wants?


----------



## HelenaReptile (Mar 23, 2017)

Yes, a good diet is EXTREMELY important while a female is gravid. Just make sure to feed her a bit more than normal. As much as she wants. If she remains like this for more than a few weeks and she is bloated or sluggish, go to the vet as soon as possible. It is not common, but she could not fully absorb the eggs, therefore, she may need either medication or surgery depending on the severity.


----------



## justineNpepper (Mar 23, 2017)

Ok no problem! She eats roaches, ground turkey, mice and blackberries voraciously. Anything else she has to be pretty hungry for but I still offer bananas and strawberries and blue berries at least once a week.


----------



## HelenaReptile (Mar 23, 2017)

That's perfect! Except, she may need a slightly more carnivorous diet. When she's older, of course. Anyways, I think she'll be fine. ^-^


----------



## justineNpepper (Mar 23, 2017)

You think so? I always feed a protein with her fruits but was to understand Argies/Giants need a lot of fruit and veggies. (She won't eat veggies. )


----------



## HelenaReptile (Mar 23, 2017)

You should most likely get a second opinion on her diet. I'm not too sure. Anyways, I wish you luck with her. ^-^


----------



## justineNpepper (Mar 23, 2017)

Aww! Thank you! I feel better that she might just need to put some weight on and this will pass.


----------

